
Controlling Walking Direction Using Electrical Muscle Stimulation [pdf] - epsylon
http://hci.uni-hannover.de/papers/pfeiffer2015CHICruise.pdf
======
Strilanc
This seems both promising and creepy.

Could make walking somewhere a lot easier for the blind. Could be a safety
system that kicks in just before your kid chases a ball into traffic (if
strong enough). Could help with training for sports (if precise enough).

------
superkuh
Now combine it with transcutaneous electrical stimulation on the inner ear. In
the past (2000s) there were more than a few studies show this could control
walking direction of blindfolded participants too.

